# 900 Round



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Thinking about shooting a 900 next month, have never shot one...Always 3d and spots.

What is the distance a 900 round is shot at and what class would i be in, shooting a lens and single pin adjustable sight.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Depends on who's running it? Indoor round, outdoor round, NFAA or whatever...

You should probably check with the event organizers to get your answers. They would be the ones making the rules... Not us.

Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm guesing you are talking about a outdoor round shot at 40, 50 and 60 yards. 30 arrows at each distance. It's a ton of fun, go for it! You would most likely be in a freestyle class.


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Stubby'smom said:


> I'm guesing you are talking about a outdoor round shot at 40, 50 and 60 yards. 30 arrows at each distance. It's a ton of fun, go for it! You would most likely be in a freestyle class.


Yes Ma'am I am, does anyone know what size the target faces are at the different yardages..Contacted the nfaa several times with no luck getting my ? answered, cannot find the rules on they're web site. Any help appreciated.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

page 57 of the Constitution and By-Laws


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> page 57 of the Constitution and By-Laws


Thanks, Where can i find the constitution and by-laws at. Looked on the NFAA site and could not find anything about rules.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://fieldarchery.com/about/documents.cfm


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

